# Reputable Kali instructors / schools in the Miami, Florida area?



## YellaDragon (Jun 10, 2015)

Hello fellow martial artists / knowledge seekers,

I hope all of you are well. There's a possibility that I'll be moving to the Miami area by the end of the year and if so, I am very interested in locating a very reputable Kali teacher or school where I can train. I have zero experience with Kali but have trained in other martial arts in the past. I've not been able to locate any Kali instructors in the Miami area, thus why I ask here. Take care and have a great day.

Best regards,

YellaDragon


----------



## Danny T (Jun 10, 2015)

YellaDragon said:


> Hello fellow martial artists / knowledge seekers,
> 
> I hope all of you are well. There's a possibility that I'll be moving to the Miami area by the end of the year and if so, I am very interested in locating a very reputable Kali teacher or school where I can train. I have zero experience with Kali but have trained in other martial arts in the past. I've not been able to locate any Kali instructors in the Miami area, thus why I ask here. Take care and have a great day.
> 
> ...



There are several FMA instructors and schools that instruct FMA in the Miami area.
One is:
Dwight Woods Unified Martial Art Academy.
Dwight is excellent.


----------



## geezer (Jun 10, 2015)

YellaDragon said:


> Hello fellow martial artists / knowledge seekers,
> 
> I hope all of you are well. There's a possibility that I'll be moving to the Miami area by the end of the year and if so, I am very interested in locating a very reputable Kali teacher or school where I can train. I have zero experience with Kali but have trained in other martial arts in the past. I've not been able to locate any Kali instructors in the Miami area, thus why I ask here. Take care and have a great day.
> 
> ...



I googled _Arnis, escrima, eskrima and kali in Miami_ and found several groups. For example:

Miami Arnis Group

also:
Kali Escrima Miami Self Defense Taekwondo Aikido Miami TKD

And also this on *Schools - MyFMA.net: 

American TKA Martial Arts8604 State Rd. 84
Davie, FL 33324*

Don't know anything about these groups though. _You_ need to research them, visit the schools and let us know what you find!


----------

